# Thigh blocks in dressage saddles - for or against?



## thespanishmane (15 September 2011)

I have a lovely comfy Sue Carson dressage saddle,which came with removable thigh blocks.  I decided to remove them after horse did a humungus spin, and as I was 'welded' to the saddle and couldnt really move with him,  I managed to get a groin strain! ow!

So, I decided to remove them completely and oh boy, what a difference!  Can sit much better, stick like a limpet!.  I have had people ask me why I have moved them, as they seem to think it makes life easier, but I dont think it does now.  

There are so many saddles out there now with huge blocks on the saddle flap itself - which seem to force you into a position - which pertains to be correct, but we dont all have the same size legs!

looking at dressage saddles of yesteryear they really didnt have much in the way of pads/blocks/rolls or what you will at all - and people still stayed on!

Are we not so good as riders or are we being sold a dream that says 'if you buy this saddle you can ride Grand Prix?'

Just mulling.......from someone who used to hunt in a half pad, serge lined pony saddle!


----------



## spookypony (15 September 2011)

I can't _stand_ them; never mind what they're like to ride in and if you should need to have your leg locked in place or not, I think they look hideous!


----------



## catkin (15 September 2011)

I can't ride in a saddle with huge blocks at all - they crease me up completely, and there is no way that you can hitch up the stirrups if needed on a youngster. Come to think of it, if you look at pictures of riders from 20/30 years ago their leg position looks a bit shorter and (well in my opinion anyway) much softer - I wonder if the 'forcing' of position is wrecking riders? 

Being a bit of an old cynic I wonder if it's a marketing ploy so that you feel you need a different saddle for different jobs rather than one. My old-fashioned little open-seated dressage saddle gets used for everything. Now the hoss has grown out of it I've had to replace with a working hunter model, which is more like the 'old' dressage saddles than the blocked jobs.


----------



## imr (16 September 2011)

One of my saddles doesn't have them, one does - they are removable and movable and I asked for them as my legs tend to creep back and the block helps with this (its also better in the saddle without the block as I think I am getting used to carrying my leg a little further forward). I do actually like the thigh blocks tbh!  

But the saddler said they weren't that common and that most dressage saddles still have knee but not thigh blocks. I also have movable knee blocks on the thigh block saddle and imo a great idea as it means you can move them if you are riding longer/shorter etc etc


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 September 2011)

Against. When I moved to my current yard, one of the first things I had to do was change saddles - had to sell my lovely KN as it had huge blocks, and my trainer could not stand them. I actually wasn't allowed to ride in it! Had to borrow one until I managed to sell mine & buy a new one. 
She says they restrict movement, they give you a 'false' seat, basically they are a gimmick for not-so-good riders who feel they can ride if their leg is fixed into place.

Has anybody ever noticed the saddle Catherine Haddad rides in - it's completely flat *eek*


----------



## camilla4 (16 September 2011)

Another one here who hates them - I simply cannot move my seat properly with blocks.  Moving your leg from the hip is almost impossible - would never use a blocked saddle though choice now.


----------



## Pasha (16 September 2011)

I can't ride in them and was told by the fitter at the time that it is because I am tight in the hips.... hmm anyhoo, didn't buy the bloomin thing that weighed a tonne anyway and currently am very happy in my Ideal with showing flaps and very little knee rolls at all! No problem sitting to the trot or buckaroo spin yeehas


----------



## Andalusianlover (16 September 2011)

Cant stand them!

I've got a close contact dressage saddle, its brilliant.  I used to do HT in it until one day my stirrup leather came off and I followed it (at speed).  I now have a close contact jumping saddle, same make as the dressage.

I cant see the point of sitting in a saddle 6 inches above the horses back with my legs "fixed" in position.  Surely you cant feel what your supposed to feel????????????


----------



## thetrainer'smissus (16 September 2011)

Well said Andalusianlover - I ride in a very open, almost flat dressage saddle and often ride all the advanced movements without stirrups (riding at PSG / Int 1). I sat in one of these tailor-made, fix-you-in-place jobs recently and noticed how heavy it was, how remote from the horse I felt and frankly, it felt unsafe.


----------



## kerilli (16 September 2011)

my trainer, like FB's, hates them with an absolute passion. in all the pics of the old (and not so old) masters, they are on what look like WH saddles (smooth, no knee roll or thigh roll at all) and in the most exemplary position.
BUT... if Carl and riders of his calibre use them (and god knows they don't NEED them to maintain a good position!) then i can't see why i shouldn't, IF the thigh blocks are in exactly the right position and not too huge. some of them are ridiculous though, i saw a new saddle (it might have been a Bates?!) a while back and cracked up, a whole family could have sheltered behind the blocks!  
I think one reason for the huge rise in their popularity is small women riders (some of them, let's face it, not very good) riding very big-moving powerful warmbloods - the riders can brace against the thigh blocks to give themselves stability against the horse's strength and power. god knows it's not how dressage is supposed to be, however.


----------



## thetrainer'smissus (16 September 2011)

Lots of riders are looking for the quick fix, they have plenty of money, but not much of anything else, don't want to put the work in because its challenging and often uncomfortable. They buy a horse they can't ride then set about strapping themselves into the saddle and hoping for the best - it's something, but it ain't dressage....


----------



## Burnttoast (16 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			in their popularity is small women riders (some of them, let's face it, not very good) riding very big-moving powerful warmbloods - the riders can brace against the thigh blocks to give themselves stability against the horse's strength and power. god knows it's not how dressage is supposed to be, however.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if a correlation can be traced between the increasing popularity of big blocks and hyperflexion/RK as a training technique....? Let's face it, if you're going to use as much hand as that, you need to be anchored somewhere...

For myself, I now ride only twice a week, hacking a green, still rather unbalanced horse who is much too big for me, really. As I no longer have the necessary muscle tone to maintain my position all the time on my own, and am not likely to get it back, I am often grateful for the big blocks out on hacks... If he had a GP it wouldn't be an issue, but as it is it I'm pleased to have them!


----------



## JGC (16 September 2011)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Has anybody ever noticed the saddle Catherine Haddad rides in - it's completely flat *eek*
		
Click to expand...

I had an Antares dressage saddle with huge thighblocks, which gave me a very elegant CROTCH seat. Was obviously not built for people of my shape ... I now have the same saddle as Catherine Haddad and I LOVE it!


----------



## Bethie (16 September 2011)

Can I be for? For me?   Knee rolls on a dressage saddle push my long thighs back too far, to maintain an angle in my joints I end up sat on the cantle, thigh blocks allow my knee to sit where it should be with my bum in the middle of the saddle.   I find them so much more comfy and am trying to get a saddle with this style for my horse having ridden others in them!


----------



## thetrainer'smissus (16 September 2011)

You might like this -not about saddles, but its en point....
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6993811/dressage-queen


----------



## kerilli (16 September 2011)

Burnttoast said:



			Wonder if a correlation can be traced between the increasing popularity of big blocks and hyperflexion/RK as a training technique....? Let's face it, if you're going to use as much hand as that, you need to be anchored somewhere...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i suspect there is a correlation. You would need an enormous amount of upper body strength and/or grip through your legs and seat to set yourself against the horse's front end if you didn't have blocks to brace against...


----------



## sbloom (18 September 2011)

As always there is a little confusion about terminology - although I think only one person is off track - a thigh block just sits higher than a knee block.  A block at the rear of the flap is a calf or rear block, not a thigh block.

I like a small thigh, rather than knee, block on a dressage saddle.  Above my knee, to give me some freedom to move my leg, but a little support in front of my thigh.  As a fitter I'd love to sell everyone a saddle with small blocks, but most people want the support of honking great blocks.  One set of blocks, supplied as standard with one brand of saddles I used to sell, was developed for the Danish market but got put as standard onto the UK saddles.  I called them "elephants ears" as that's what they must have looked like to the judge as you came down the centre line!

I certainly prefer a velcro block under the flap - at least you have the option to go smaller as you get more secure or to move the block away from the knee.


----------



## Britestar (18 September 2011)

I don't like them. As a small shortlegged petite rider I find that they are in totally the wrong place for me. 

My dressage saddle has a tiny knee roll, but I could easily remove ot and I don't think there would be any difference.

I agree with K that small people on big horses like them to 'lock' thme into place.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 September 2011)

Dizzy's first saddle was a totally flat dressage saddle (old, but fitted and serviceable ). Anyhoo, I sat all manner of things in that saddle, though any sort of blocks might have been useful the day I came out of the side door at speed. Ho hum.

I tried new (and some secondhand dressage saddles a few weeks ago). Hated all of them. Nothing felt like I could get my leg close to the horse and the blocks all seemed in the wrong place for me (long-ish legs, and fat legs at that).

Though, being a numpty female rider with more money than sense and a warmblood with a big and bounding canter....


----------



## kirstie (18 September 2011)

Interesting that no one likes big blocks. I have platinum ultima, does that mean Im a useless rider, with a rubbish position who hoiks my horses head in with brute strength?! 
I don't think I am... I do feel more secure when she occasionally throws a few acrobatic moves in but that's about it. 
Don't think that makes me rubbish. (although Im sure there are other reasons that mean I am!)


----------

